# LOLH help!!!



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey guy's I have not made it to any of the LOLH yet I am part of the Poker patio possie that puts on the So Cal Herf in Orange County  I really wanted to go this year but my wifes dad had a Heart attack so I have not booked my air yet. And I just cked and it went up almost $200 and finding a room I am sure will be tough. So I was checking to see if any of you guys that have a room want to split it  
I don't snore and I don't walk around in the nude :r 
LMK
Thanks


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Top I still need a roomie


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

mark if your coming and still cant find a roomy
i can get you a room at 1 of the working mans hotels here pretty reasonable we have corporate accts for workers at the super 8 and at the red roof
both here are clean hotels nothing fancy just beds tv's and bathrooms
havent had to check for awhile but can usually get rooms for 45
a night orless

both or located near my house easy access to thursdays event
my house for friday
and downtown for event
also possibly check rates at the HoJo's near airport zip is staying there he got a package deal on flight,room and car
so check for a package flight and room there i bet zip would give you a ride
cause anybody who has a car will be needed to help with rides

k


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Thank you Sir I will Let you know if I need yoru help  See you guy's soon :z


----------

